# Pics of the A3 4-door?



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

It's my understanding that when/if the USA ever gets the A3, we will get 4-door hatches only. The pics I have seen so far are of the 2 door. Anybody got pics of the new A3 4 door? if it comes to the US and I can get a decent engine with quattro, I just may retire the CGT from daily use...


----------



## FASt (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: Pics of the A3 4-door? (duandcc)*

No pics but a impression form Schulte. I'm just waiting because the 3door isn't a familair car (just look today at it by the dealer). By the way it was a very sporty and solid impression. I love it. Wo wants my kids.


----------



## alexr (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Pics of the A3 4-door? (FASt)*

I like it!!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Pics of the A3 4-door? (alexr)*

Nice! If it DOES look like that, I'll get one in a hearbeat...make mine a 6 cylinder with stick shift and quattro please...


----------



## Eric (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Pics of the A3 4-door? (duandcc)*

I'll take 300+ hp RS3 version please. Please Audi, please.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Pics of the A3 4-door? (Eric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric* »_I'll take 300+ hp RS3 version please. Please Audi, please. 

dont count on that hitting our shores so fast


----------

